# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  DIY - Leds:novas tendências

## Nuno Prazeres

Boas! Como estou de estaleiro a recuperar duma cirurgia que felizmente correu bem :SbOk2: , tenho andado a espiolhar as tendências mais recentes no que toca a leds e diy.

Em primeiro lugar noto que o pessoal parece estar a sair em força da fórmula base do royal-blue + cool-white preferencialmente da CREE.

Estão cada vez a aparecer montagens com warm-white, violet, red e agora também cyan. Essa tendência também parece estar a ser seguida pelos próprios fabricantes comerciais.

Eu que sempre fui um crítico do excesso de concentração dos leds em frequências estreitas só posso achar bem...

Depois, falando mais de montagens, vejo maior criatividade e, curiosamente, para os dois extremos da coisa:
há quem mande fazer as suas próprias pcbs e use leds em bruto soldando-os por refluxo (o pessoal das eletrónicas sabe do que falo) e agora há quem se atire em força aos leds em matriz: placas multi-led que chegam aos 250w e podem combinar num só chip diferentes cores.

Aqui ficam dois links, um para cada caso:

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/s...d.php?t=524562

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=2128756

Curiosamente, ambos defendem que a respetiva solução sai mais barata do que a montagem clássica com leds individuais em pcb star ou semelhante.

A segunda solução permite montar uma calha em 5 minutos mas não sei qual a fiabilidade duma matriz de leds. Será que queima um e os outros apagam para sempre?

Deixo aqui uma nota de louvor à Maxpect que, que eu saiba, foi a primeira marca a "inventar" quer do lado da maior diversidade de cor, quer do lado dos leds em matriz.

Comentários? :SbQuestion2:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Os multichip permitem concentrar mais luz nio mesmo ponto, mas normalmente em sacrificio da eficiência.

Mas a minha maior duvida é o espectro, que ainda não consegui perceber qual é.

Por falar nisso, agora para o António que deve andar por aqui tb, onde compras-te o teu analisador de espectro? foi caro ?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Os multichip permitem concentrar mais luz nio mesmo ponto, mas normalmente em sacrificio da eficiência.
> 
> Mas a minha maior duvida é o espectro, que ainda não consegui perceber qual é.
> 
> Por falar nisso, agora para o António que deve andar por aqui tb, onde compras-te o teu analisador de espectro? foi caro ?


Dizer isto de iluminação seguramente que não fica bem mas o espectro é um tiro no escuro...

Aparecem referências de 10000k, 20000k, 6500k, 14000k e 16000k para leds brancos e de 445 e 453nm para royal-blues.

Agora a real diferença, só testando.

Depois há os chips híbridos para aumentar a confusão...

http://myworld.ebay.com/ac-rc/

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, foi desse fulano que mandei vir os meus 2 leds de 20W da bancada de testes.

Os Hibridos, podem ser interessantes, deste que a componente branca, tenha o espectro todo!

Ainda estou meio indeciso se faço esta calha agora com leds destes ou com o metodo tradicional em cluster...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pelo preço deste e com a facilidade que tens a fazer drivers diria que merece a pena testar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EPISTAR-20W-...item33740eb3ae

----------


## JoaoCAlves

O meu receio desse, é que fique demasiado azul. tvz combinando com um 10000...  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

e dimando um bocadinho podes encontrar uma cor satisfatória...

o que me agrada mais no conceito é não ter que andar a distribuir umas valentes dezenas de leds por um dissipador...

----------


## João Seguro

O mau de só usar isso é que se cria o efeito de sombra/foco não distribuindo tão bem a luz no aquário... Por outro lado é o que dizes, parece poupar muito trabalho e poderá compensar€€€€

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Por aí não te preocupes João, os leds radiam a 120º e tenho ideia de ter visto alguns a 160º.

----------


## TiagoKosta

Boas

Aproveitando este tópico e visto que já ando de volta destes leds à algum tempo, venho aqui por uma questão.
Uma coisa é o consumo dos leds e outra ao que parece é o consumo real.
O que eu quero dizer é que tenho estado a testar estes leds, aliás já tenho a calha quase pronto mas quanto liguei tudo ao medidor de consumo deu valores de que eu não estava à espera.
Tenho 100w destes leds (3x20w + 4x10w) e o consumo real anda na casa dos 150w.
Pelo que percebo tem a ver com a qualidade da fonte, deve ter uma eficiência baixa, mas gostava de saber em relação ao pessoal que está a usar leds Cree se também tem assim um consumo tão superior.
Pelo que tenho andado a ver as fontes Meanwell têm uma eficiência em média de 83% mas queria saber se na prática é mesmo assim...
Outra coisa que me apercebi e não sei se é normal ou não (eu pelo menos achei estranho, mas também não percebo nada disto  :Smile:  ) quando estava a ensaiar os leds e a medir a amperagem por exemplo no caso de um led 20w, com o led a trabalhar a 2A e a ser medido pelo multimetro o medidor de consumo marcava 29w e quando tirava o multimetro e ligava tudo direto o medidor de consumo marcava 40w. Penso que o multimetro ao estar ligado ao circuito está a de resistência, estou correto? E é normal?
Qualquer dúvida que eu possa esclarecer sobre esses leds é dizerem algo.
E peço ao pessoal mais entendido dos leds para me esclarecerem as minhas dúvidas...

Obrigado

Tiago Costa

----------


## António Vitor

Com as minhas fontes, ficou abaixco do esperado, será que não estás a puxar os leds demasiado?
mede a tensão de saida, e verifica a tensão em cada led e em cada série. não meças a amperagem até porque tens de ligar isso em série para o fazer.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boas
> 
> Aproveitando este tópico e visto que já ando de volta destes leds à algum tempo, venho aqui por uma questão.
> Uma coisa é o consumo dos leds e outra ao que parece é o consumo real.
> O que eu quero dizer é que tenho estado a testar estes leds, aliás já tenho a calha quase pronto mas quanto liguei tudo ao medidor de consumo deu valores de que eu não estava à espera.
> Tenho 100w destes leds (3x20w + 4x10w) e o consumo real anda na casa dos 150w.
> Pelo que percebo tem a ver com a qualidade da fonte, deve ter uma eficiência baixa, mas gostava de saber em relação ao pessoal que está a usar leds Cree se também tem assim um consumo tão superior.
> Pelo que tenho andado a ver as fontes Meanwell têm uma eficiência em média de 83% mas queria saber se na prática é mesmo assim...
> Outra coisa que me apercebi e não sei se é normal ou não (eu pelo menos achei estranho, mas também não percebo nada disto  ) quando estava a ensaiar os leds e a medir a amperagem por exemplo no caso de um led 20w, com o led a trabalhar a 2A e a ser medido pelo multimetro o medidor de consumo marcava 29w e quando tirava o multimetro e ligava tudo direto o medidor de consumo marcava 40w. Penso que o multimetro ao estar ligado ao circuito está a de resistência, estou correto? E é normal?
> ...


Boas.

Eu tenho aqui 2x20W de 20000K para testes. Eu não verifiquei essa disparidades, tinha um pouco mais sim, mas é normal por causa do driver e pequenas perdas na fonte.

Estás a usar drivers certo?

Se sim, que valroes de corrente usas em cada 1 ?

Qt ao multimetro, aparentemente estava-se a comportar como uma resistência, isso tb é estranho.. Tavas a usar o multimetro na opção dos 10A ? Que multimetro é?

----------


## TiagoKosta

Pois não estou a usar driver nenhum...
Tenho uma fonte que me permiti regular a voltagem e uso uma resistência para obter a amperagem que quero, ou seja, coloco a resistência e depois regulo a voltagem até atingir os 2A no multimetro.
Sim estou a usar multimetro nessa opção que julgo no meu é de 16A. O multimetro é daqueles baratos...  :Smile: 
Que fonte estavas a usar?
Não será o driver que limite a amperagem um bocado abaixo do limite do led e dai também consumo menos no teu caso?
Estou a perguntar isto mas atenção que não percebo nada disto...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Tava a usar os meus drivers. Não a corrente era medida com um multimetro e estava a usar 2.1A. A 2.1A dava quase 50W.

Fonte é chinoca, 24V +-10% 15A.

Agora, se estavas a usar resistência, é normal que haja consumo extra!  :Wink: 

Experimenta fazer essa montagem com um driver e compara.

A fonte que usas é comutada ou a transformador?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pois as montagens com resistências acabam por ir buscar potência.

Também não percebo nada disto mas o cálculo aparentemente nem deve ser complicado bastando usar a lei de Ohm (V=RxI) e depois P=VxI.

Diria que se a fonte for de qualidade menor não estranharia eficiências de 70%. Os outros 20, diria que provavelmente estarão nas resistências.

----------


## TiagoKosta

O mal dever ser mesmo esse...
Vou mandar vir então os drivers e já fico com o problema resolvido.
Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Tiago, fala com o João Alves, ele tem uns drivers porreiros que podem resolver isso certamente.  :Pracima:

----------


## TiagoKosta

Em relação aos drivers já mandei vir do mesmo vendedor do ebay que mando vir os leds.
Em relação a estar a puxar demasiado pelos leds penso que não visto que nas informações sobre eles diz até 1A nos de 10w e 2A nos de 20w e o que eu quero é mesmo que eles trabalhem no máximo.
O meu medo é que os drivers não puxem por eles ao máximo e dai também não gastarem tanta potencia.
A minha ideia é fazer 2 calhas, uma de 160w w outra de 70w, uma com leds 10w e outra com leds de 20w.
Vamos lá ver no que isto vai dar...

JoaoCAlves esses 50w que falas eram medidos por um medidor de consumo ou estás a simplesmente a calcular?

Obrigado

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu tenho uma calha feita por mim com cerca de 200w e outras duas experimentais de 25w.

Digo-te que puxar pelos leds ao máximo não é boa ideia. Ok, para teres a mesma luz pelos mesmos watts tens que meter mais leds mas em compensação estes vão durar mais e dão-te menos problemas de gestão de calor.

Atualmente tenho os meus XM-L a 2/3 do máximo = 2Amp e se uma ventoinha for à vida, aquilo põe-se em 50 graus em 3 tempos. Não sei até onde irá porque nunca deixei acontecer mas estou quase certo que irei ter estragos.

Tenho uma sonda de temperatura na calha que me baixará a intensidade dos XM-L para 1/5 caso o dissipador ultrapasse os 40 graus. Habitualmente não sobe dos 33.

Qunado comecei a montar a calha, queimei um led por estar a "brincar" só com arrefecimento passivo.

Se tivesse os leds a 3 amperes, acho que teria problemas. Pelo menos era obrigado a usar dois dissipadores e não apenas um.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Medi mesmo com medidor de consumo.

Logo, se tiver tempo, monto o estaminé, até pq tenho que repetir os testes com o meu driver que estou ainda a soldar. Depois meto info com fotos ou filme.

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Conforme prometido, venho aqui colocar video com os LEDs de 20W, e aproveito para mostrar a versão final do driver de limite ajustavel de 0 a 3A. Vai estar disponivel para quem quiser adquirir assim que conseguir soldar uns qts PCB's.

A minha bancada de testes é constituída por dois led's destes montados num dissipador para Intel com cooler da artic cooler. Estes dissipadores estão preparados para retirar cerca de 80W de calor dos CPU's o que o torna mais que suficiente para esta brincadeira.

Uma vez que o filme é mudo, faço uma pequena descrição do que vão ver.

1º fonte de alimentação ligada sozinha ao medidor de consumo. O driver encontra-se desligado da mesma. Nesta fase verificamos um consumo variavel de 3 a 4.5W. Este consumo deve-se acima de tudo ao ventilador da fonte, que embora seja de velocidade variavel e esteja no minimo, mas está sempre a trabalhar.

2º é ligado o driver à fonte com o potenciometro que define o limite de corrente no minimo, ou seja, corrente praticamente 0 no driver e led's. É medida a entrada da fonte, e a tensão presente nos led's.

3º eleva-se a corrente nos led's por fazes, 1º até 1A e regista-se consumo (28W), depois até 2A e volta-se a registar consumo(54W), e por fim até ao limite recomendado pelo fabricante(2.1A para os led's de 20000ºK) e volta-se a medir o consumo(58W).

Volto a mostrar a tensão de alimentação do driver(~24.83V), a tensão nos led's(~24.74V), e a tensão no proprio driver (~80mV).

Pegando nas tensões medidas no fim, e sabendo que a corrente no circuito é de ~2.11A, conseguimos distribuir as potências pelos componentes que constituem o circuito.

Potencia aplicada ao driver e led's:

24.83V * 2.11A = 52.39W

potência aplicada aos led's:

24.74V * 2.11A = 52.20W

potência perdida/desperdiçada no driver:

0.08V * 2.11A = 0.169W = 169mW  :yb665: 

Portanto, com isto conclui-se, que a diferênça entre os 58W do medidor de consumo, e os 52.39W que alimentam todo o circuito, ficam na própria fonte, provavelmente tudo no ventilador...

Eficacia destes led's? 
Dizem eles que debitam 800lm a 1A e 1400lm a 2.1A por led.

ora a 2.1A dá os 52.20W para os dois led's, sendo que:

1400lm/ 26.1W = 53.63lm/W  :yb624: 

Sobre os led's, tá tudo dito...

O driver, pretendia que ele fosse transparente ao circuito, essa foi a minha guerra ao longo destes mesitos de desenvolvimento, testes e afinação. Finalmente posso dizer que consegui!  :SbSourire: 

Estes valores de perdas possibilitam chegar a tensão da fonte mt perto da tensão necessária aos led's, tornando-o bastante eficaz.

Falando em eficacia e calculando a percentagem de perda no driver da potência total:

0.169W(driver)/52.39W(total)=0.0032%

100% - 0.0032 = 99.99% eficacia  :SbOk5: 

O driver pode ser controlado por PWM, mas já não o demonstrei pq o video já ia longo. Mas depois ligo o arduino a ele e faço um filmezito só com isso.

Bom, segue filme em anexo, e depois umas fotos do driver.








Fotos do dito qd terminado:










Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

João, vejo que isso está a andar! Página e tudo!  :Palmas: 

Tive a oportunidade de ver este driver em acção ainda na sua versão Beta e a reacção do mesmo era estupenda!
Incrementos e decrementos contínuos sem qualquer degrau perceptível na gama 0A-3A!!!

Afirmo uma vez mais, que com investimento e oportunidades de negócio, pode-se colocar alguns projectos a ombrear com outros de reconhecida qualidade.
Claro que sem *amor* ao projecto (os tais mesitos que referes), nada se consegue!

Parabéns!  :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bom dia
> 
> João, vejo que isso está a andar! Página e tudo! 
> 
> Tive a oportunidade de ver este driver em acção ainda na sua versão Beta e a reacção do mesmo era estupenda!
> Incrementos e decrementos contínuos sem qualquer degrau perceptível na gama 0A-3A!!!
> 
> Afirmo uma vez mais, que com investimento e oportunidades de negócio, pode-se colocar alguns projectos a ombrear com outros de reconhecida qualidade.
> Claro que sem *amor* ao projecto (os tais mesitos que referes), nada se consegue!
> ...



Pedro, 
Não podia estar mais de acordo:

"Nothing great in the world has ever been accomplished without passion."
Hegel

João,

Sem palavras, apenas  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado a ambos.

Vamos ver como correm as coisas, mas vou fazer os possiveis para correrem pelo melhor.  :yb677: 

Abraço.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ora bem...

Seguindo as tais "novas tendências" mandei vir uns quantos leds ditos UV mas que têm o pico a 420nm (que fica ali no limite do violeta) e uns vermelhos (uns de 630nm e outros de 660). Todos são de uma tal marca designada por "Epileds". Os vermelhos são estupidamente baratos. Os violeta custam o mesmo que os Royal-Blue nos fornecedores habituais da Europa.

Recordo a minha calha atual (tanque - 130x60x55 = 420 litros):

8 CREE XP-E Royal Blue a 700 mA (20W)
8 CREE XP-E Blue a 700 mA (20W)
22 CREE XM-L Cool White a 1900 mA (150W)
2 x T5 54W Blue (Philips)
Total Watts: 298 dos quais 190 de leds ao que se somarão mais 32, fruto do upgrade

*Conclusões*

*Violetas:*

1 - têm o seu funcionamento ótimo a 700mA mas, para espanto meu, a esta corrente vão aos 4,2V, coisa inédita em leds correntes. Isso significa pelo menos que o número máximo deles por driver ou buck tem que ser menor do que os habituais sob pena de começar a ter perdas de corrente - eu pretendo usar 5 a 700mA.

2 - a côr é muitíssimo ténue - testei com 4 em cima do aquário com água doce (está assim à espera do móvel) e a coisa parece um moonlight ligeiramente avantajado mas de tons mais violeta, mesmo quando se ligam apenas os 8 Royal Blue, nem se nota que lá estão, quanto aos brancos, só com a intensidade (pwm) dos XM-L abaixo de 10/15% é que se vê qualquer efeito visual

3 - apesar disso tenho esperança que me puxe mais pelas cores dos corais e pela coralina já que colocado um objecto fosforescente ali perto, este fica logo com uma cor vibrante

*Vermelhos:*

1 - já li o melhor e o pior sobre a ideia de colocar leds vermelhos - o pessoal mais favorável diz que é um dos picos da fotossíntese e que os corais que temos nos nossos tanques são recolhidos a baixa profundidade mas o pessoal menos favorável invoca estudos que apontam para o vermelho promover o bleaching - logo veremos...

2- testados 4 de 630 (os de 660 ainda não chegaram) a 700mA, o resultado é animador já que sem, se notar fazerem notar individualmente, dão mais textura e vida ao que está no aquário que fica com cores mais quentes

3 - poder-se-ia dizer que para isso mais valia usar warm-whites mas pelo menos os warm white dos CREE têm o pico azul mais afastado do ótimo e o do vermelho apesar de menos pontudo está nos 600 por isso também distante do ótimo

4 - como o meu filho tem um tanque de 30 litros com guppys e a respetiva lâmpada T8 de 15w estava acabada, montei lá uma calha de 3 leds que resolvi fazer sem grandes cuidados - dois CREE XR-E Cool White que reutilizei e um vermelho que pertencia ao lote que veio para o outro - ora os resultados estão a ser espetaculares: estou a gastar metade da energia e a luz deve corresponder para aí ao dobro - as plantas estão a crescer a ritmo record (excelente indicação quanto ao PAR) e com um verde magnífico, quanto às cores estão como nunca tinha visto em água doce (e acreditem que já vi muito) - os peixes fazem sombra no areão como com HQI e a cintilação é espetacular

*Nota final:*
Em teoria este upgrade à minha calha tem tudo para correr bem: os violetas puxarão pela coralina e cores dos corais e os vermelhos eliminarão aquele efeito esbatido e destexturado clássico dos cool-white não deixando de puxar pela fotossíntese. De certo modo estou a procurar replicar o que o pessoal das T5 consegue com as ATI Purple Plus e similares. As opiniões que oiço apontam para ser o modelo que produz a coloração marinha mais equilibrada: suficientemente azul mas sem prejudicar outros espetros.

ati-purple-plus.jpg

O pico forte no azul já eu tinha. Agora apesar de estar longe dum espetro tão arrumadinho, coloquei um pequeno pico no violeta e outro no vermelho só que neste caso vou ter uma radiação com mais utilidade fotossintética.

Lá mais para a frente, quando mudar de T5, talvez uma delas venha a ser uma super-actínica mas o mais provável é que substitua por mais leds.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Vai dando noticias.

Mas já agora uma pergunta, não seria suficiente só os vermelhos em mais quantidade? É que vermelho com azul, dá violeta!

Basicamente, parece-me que esses led's juntam esse 2 espectros.

Tens algum grafico dos violetas?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas.
> 
> Vai dando noticias.
> 
> Mas já agora uma pergunta, não seria suficiente só os vermelhos em mais quantidade? É que vermelho com azul, dá violeta!
> 
> Basicamente, parece-me que esses led's juntam esse 2 espectros.
> 
> Tens algum grafico dos violetas?


Essa é uma questão engraçada e é um caso onde a ciência nos prova quão ilusórios podem ser os sentidos.

Vermelho com azul pode dar algo semelhante a violeta do ponto de vista de cor visível mas, em termos de frequência da radiação de duas fontes indepentendes de luz, o que teremos é um pico na região dos 445 a 475 e outro na região dos 620 a 700. Num led violeta há um único pico ali entre 400 e os 440. Diria por isso que são espetros completamente diferentes.

O assunto tem deixado os senhores americanos e chineses um bocado confusos. Para muitos deles purple e violet são cores sinónimas. Contudo purple é precisamente a tal mistura de azul com vermelho e não a que penso que se pretende. Por isso vendem-se leds violeta como "purple". Ora um led purple deveria ser um emissor que distribuisse o espetro no vermelho (mais profundo = 660nm) e azul (idealmente royal=450) e violeta = 430. Pessoalmente penso que será uma questão de tempo até haver disso (provavelmente em matriz) porque estamos a falar de um espetro particularmente semelhante ao gráfico de absorção da clorofila A (a mais importante). Ora leds para fazer crescer plantas têm enorme procura e tenderão a ter cada vez mais.

chloroA.gif

No meu caso não tenho os gráficos mas tenho no datasheet a indicação da posição do pico. Falta de facto saber se é um pico pontudo ou mais gordinho.

Como disse, a minha expetativa é criar mais 3 picos no espetro da minha calha: um na região dos 420, outro nos 630 e finalmente outro nos 660. O de 630 destina-se assumidamente a melhorar o aspeto visual. Os outros dois já têm objetivos mais "biológicos".

Isto porque alguns estudos têm apontado para que as zooxantelas praticamente não usem a Clorofila B. Ainda assim, caso estejam errados tenho na calha azuis regulares ali pelos 470nm e as T5 que também lá andam. Os tais vermelhos mais alaranjados (os de 630nm) caem bem em cima do pico dela. Ou seja. se afinal a clorofila B for útil, a minha calha fornece radiação compatível com a absorção ótima.

----------


## António Vitor

Nuno se a clorofila-b não é usada pelas zooxantelas, então tenho uma calha tremendamente ineficiente
lol, com pouquíssimo na região dos vermelhos acima dos 650 e pouco também nos 430...

espero mesmo que usem clorofila-B mas se calhar não usam

----------


## António Vitor

SEegundo este artigo que acho que concordo…

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/2/aafeature


Faz sentido ser mais abrangente, até porque acho que é no royal blue onde está a frequência que penetra melhor na água…
È na parte do azul mais próximo do UV, mas na parte visível onde os raios penetram melhor...se não estou em erro.

E o gráfico do artigo (logo o primeiro), pode-se ver, que é mesmo no royal blue que existe um pico, embora este também se verifique a comprimentos de onda mais baixos.
Eu acho que deverá ser por aí, não fazia sentido as zooxantelas não serem eficientes no comprimento de onda mais penetrante.

----------


## António Vitor

http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/explor.../diagram3.html

repara na primeira imagem é basicamente no azul onde se dá melhor penetração, esta eu não sabia...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno se a clorofila-b não é usada pelas zooxantelas, então tenho uma calha tremendamente ineficiente…
> lol, com pouquíssimo na região dos vermelhos acima dos 650 e pouco também nos 430...
> 
> espero mesmo que usem clorofila-B mas se calhar não usam…


Eu cá tenho uma teoria: as cores que mandamos para dentro do aquário não são necessariamente as cores que chegam aos pontos recetores dos corais.

Porquê? porque o tecido externo dos corais e mesmo das Zooxantelas tem cor. Isso significa que os corais têm alguma capacidade em modificar o comprimento de onda da luz que recebem, tal como nós o fazemos desde a idade média com vidro colorido.

Ou seja: o que parece ótimo nem sempre o é.

Exemplo: toda a gente é mais ou menos unânime a dizer que os 550nm nada fazem e que só promovem é as algas, etc... ora, se bem me lembro, as algas dependem da fotossíntese para proliferar. Se assim é, o verde é de utilização muito reduzida para o efeito (basta ver o gráfico acima) e nesse caso as ditas algas nada teriam a beneficiar. Será que as algas e outros seres não têm capacidade em modificar o comprimento de onda que atinge a superfície de forma a que este se ajuste melhor ao tipo, ou tipos, de clorofila que possui?

Nesse sentido, a minha calha, mesmo tendo à partida um espetro mais diversificado que a tua, vai-se a ver, e até pode ser menos eficiente para muitos e muitos organismos.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

E agora deparei com este artigo:

Nova calha MaxSpect

Aparentemente não ando longe... apenas em vez de usar warm-whites, uso cool-whites mas junto-lhes o vermelho à parte. Ressalvando-se alguns desvios e necessidades de proporção adequadas é uma aproximação razoável dizer que warm-white = cool-white + red. Apenas realço a diferença de que com leds separados fica mais difícil distribuir a cor. Para quem quer apenas efeito visual, acho que vale a pena usar algusn warm-whites. Quem quer ir também até aos espetros mais distantes do vermelho, deve usar leds de 660nm e cool-whites.

Se fosse a fazer a calha agora, em vez de 22, teria usado para aí 18 XM-L cool white, 4 warm-white e 4 vermelhos de 660nm.

----------


## António Vitor

Eu se fosse criar uma calha hoje, ou daqui a 3 anos quando for fazer o upgrade do meu diy com a tecnologia de daqui a 3 anos, o que vou fazer é juntar 4 ou 5 leds diferentes, para dar o que eu quero, mas juntar todos...num pequeno espaço ficará similar a um único led, só assim se pode reduzir o efeito psicadélico de discoteca.

tive a medir com o meu seneye, e tenho junto ao vidro frontal cerca de 250-300 PAR no areão...para uma calha de 2 anos nem está mau...já deverá ter algum desgaste.

aquilo que eu fazia diferente, era usar outros leds, hoje não compraria os mesmos…
ainda estou convencido que os XR-e são mais duráveis que os novos, embora sejam mais baratos, o PCB quadrado que estou a usar é terrivel em termos termicos, e os star são melhores no entanto se eu conseguisse fazer aquilo que eu estava a tentar fazer de inicio ligar o led mesmo ao dissipador sem ter de passar por pcb's, tinha uma solução extremamente superior… tinha era de arranjar um micro torno e lupa para desbastar a parte condutora da parte de trás dos leds, espero que daqui a uns anos haja leds diferentes, ou então teria de criar uma máscara que aguentasse uns 200 graus, e usar o método que descobri logo de inicio… tinha era de fazer as coisas por módulos mais pequenos para poderem caber no forno…
 :Wink: 

Não ficariam com massa térmica mas soldados ao alumínio. se a mascara tivesse já "pistas" era mesmo ouro sobre azul… daqui a 3 anos "fabricarei" uma calha ainda superior ao que existe… hehe

tinha era de idealizar uma "impressora" que funcionasse como um berbequim para coisas deste tipo, (criar furos numa placa de plástico ou outra, todos certinhos...) pode ser o novo seguinte projecto, porque sempre que faço algum diy, fazia-me sempre jeito… com o arduino e uns motores acho que é possivel…já vi muitos projectos destes na net...

claro que era dificil, principalmente para um projecto caseiro, mas com algum copianço e esperteza, deverá ser possivel.

Aliás como diz o Pedro Ferrer basta querer...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

lembrei-me de outra coisa, criar depressões nas zonas dos contactos dos leds, na parte de trás... os leds bem colocados assim não teriam contacto com o aluminio. e poderiam ser soldados mesmo no dissipador. este tipo de trabalho convinha ser leds maiores que os xp-g ou xp-e, que são extremamente pequenos e difíceis de trabalhar.

O by-pass dos starpcb, julgo seria bom para um melhor rendimento, e mais longevidade nos leds.

muitas vezes, é apenas 1-2 canais extremamente pequenos por onde passa o calor do led para a parte de trás do star, nos quadrados a coisa é ainda pior, nem canais tem.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

António,

Segue o link do ultimatereef no primeiro post deste tópico. ;-)

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/s...d.php?t=524562

Obrigado Nuno, exactamente o que estava a pensar...
 :Wink: 

Este link tinha-me escapado, mas é mesmo como eu estava a pensar...

E só farei uma nova calha de leds desta forma, ou parecido.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/explor.../diagram3.html
> 
> repara na primeira imagem é basicamente no azul onde se dá melhor penetração, esta eu não sabia...


Bom, mas assim, quer dizer que não interessa mt o azul!!! Os nossos corais andam até os ditos 50metros de fundo, certo?

----------


## António Vitor

Se o azul é o que penetra melhor, interessa claro…
A 50 metros o vermelho praticamente não chega...muito menos o UV.

O verde até que chega lá abaixo com força...e pelo que me parece pode ser usado pelos corais.

Agora os corais praticamente todos vivem acima dos 50 metros...por isso até recebem algum laranja e vermelho.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas 
Tópico interessante este
continu-o a recolher informação para a minha calha Led, depois também irei postar para vos dar conhecimento do que fiz
abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

E aqui está um caso que conjuga a cobertura espectral com a solução de pcb único...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Eu se fosse criar uma calha hoje, ou daqui a 3 anos quando for fazer o upgrade do meu diy com a tecnologia de daqui a 3 anos, o que vou fazer é juntar 4 ou 5 leds diferentes, para dar o que eu quero, mas juntar todos...num pequeno espaço ficará similar a um único led, só assim se pode reduzir o efeito psicadélico de discoteca.
> 
> tive a medir com o meu seneye, e tenho junto ao vidro frontal cerca de 250-300 PAR no areão...para uma calha de 2 anos nem está mau...já deverá ter algum desgaste.
> 
> aquilo que eu fazia diferente, era usar outros leds, hoje não compraria os mesmos…
> ainda estou convencido que os XR-e são mais duráveis que os novos, embora sejam mais baratos, o PCB quadrado que estou a usar é terrivel em termos termicos, e os star são melhores no entanto se eu conseguisse fazer aquilo que eu estava a tentar fazer de inicio ligar o led mesmo ao dissipador sem ter de passar por pcb's, tinha uma solução extremamente superior… tinha era de arranjar um micro torno e lupa para desbastar a parte condutora da parte de trás dos leds, espero que daqui a uns anos haja leds diferentes, ou então teria de criar uma máscara que aguentasse uns 200 graus, e usar o método que descobri logo de inicio… tinha era de fazer as coisas por módulos mais pequenos para poderem caber no forno…
> 
> 
> Não ficariam com massa térmica mas soldados ao alumínio. se a mascara tivesse já "pistas" era mesmo ouro sobre azul… daqui a 3 anos "fabricarei" uma calha ainda superior ao que existe… hehe
> ...



Boas,

António aquilo que procuras é uma máquina de CNC. Para isto esqueçe o arduíno. Tens electrónica já feita com 3 motores super barato. 
É só ligar ao computador e com o programa Mach3 fazes o que quiseres. 
Tenho um livro que ensina a montar uma máquina destas em MDF que te posso emprestar se quiseres. Mas para uma coisa pequena (tipo dremel) os motores e electrónica rondam os 60-80€ no ebay.

Se quiseres montar mesmo para uma Tupia então precisas de uns motores maiores e já vai para os 120-140€.

Abraços,

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Comprei recentemente uma lampada PAR38 da led pacific.
http://www.ledpacific.com/products/C...w-Fitting.html

Quando recebi a lampada fiquei pouco imprecionado no que toca à qualidade de construção... algumas lentes estão um pouco soltas e a ficha e27 está torta...

Mas a lampada até dá luz e creio que será um boa alternativa para quem não é quer andar a soldar coisas....

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

> Boas,
> 
> António aquilo que procuras é uma máquina de CNC. Para isto esqueçe o arduíno. Tens electrónica já feita com 3 motores super barato. 
> É só ligar ao computador e com o programa Mach3 fazes o que quiseres. 
> Tenho um livro que ensina a montar uma máquina destas em MDF que te posso emprestar se quiseres. Mas para uma coisa pequena (tipo dremel) os motores e electrónica rondam os 60-80 no ebay.
> 
> Se quiseres montar mesmo para uma Tupia então precisas de uns motores maiores e já vai para os 120-140.
> 
> Abraços,


Aqui podes ver uma pequena cnc com arduino e acho que é open-source.

http://txapuzas.blogspot.pt/

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> António aquilo que procuras é uma máquina de CNC. Para isto esqueçe o arduíno. Tens electrónica já feita com 3 motores super barato. 
> É só ligar ao computador e com o programa Mach3 fazes o que quiseres. 
> Tenho um livro que ensina a montar uma máquina destas em MDF que te posso emprestar se quiseres. Mas para uma coisa pequena (tipo dremel) os motores e electrónica rondam os 60-80€ no ebay.
> 
> Se quiseres montar mesmo para uma Tupia então precisas de uns motores maiores e já vai para os 120-140€.
> 
> Abraços,


sim uma coisa barata...thanks Rui!

----------


## António Vitor

interessante Alfredo thanks!

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Continuando na lógica "fruta cores" recebi hoje 3 leds de 660nm ou seja: vermelhão com pico em cheio num dos pontos chave da clorofila A.

Aspeto: em linha com os UV de 420nm já que a quantidade de luz visível face por exemplo aos 630nm é muito pouca. 

Ou seja: dos leds nos extremos do visível não esperemos grandes efeitos visuais. Apenas, espero eu, boa influência nos corais.

Agora se gastam o mesmo que os outros e aquecem o mesmo é porque a energia elétrica está a ser convertida à bruta em radiação pelo que devemos acreditar na respetiva eficiência.

----------


## António Vitor

Estava a pensar começar a conceber uma calha em pequenos módulos, tipo puzzle, e de facto gostava de fazer a tal experiência, com leds nos 420 e nos 660.
onde arranjastes Nuno?

é apenas uma experiência e ia usar o flow soldering, e sem pcb em estrela, tinha era de mandar fazer pcb da china mas em aluminio…
claro tinha também de fazer trabalho com a máquina CNC que estou a pensar adquirir. seria mesmo sem fios e tudo xpto…
com a experiência adquirida a fazer a minha primeira calha iria fazer muito melhor…

não é para substituir a que já tenho… é apenas para me entreter. E sempre ganhava experiência para a data da substituição da minha calha daqui a 3 anos.
 :Big Grin: 

mas antes tenho de comprar a tal máquina.

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Vais comprar ou tentar fazer a cnc, onde?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Estava a pensar começar a conceber uma calha em pequenos módulos, tipo puzzle, e de facto gostava de fazer a tal experiência, com leds nos 420 e nos 660.
> onde arranjastes Nuno?
> 
> é apenas uma experiência e ia usar o flow soldering, e sem pcb em estrela, tinha era de mandar fazer pcb da china mas em aluminio…
> claro tinha também de fazer trabalho com a máquina CNC que estou a pensar adquirir. seria mesmo sem fios e tudo xpto…
> com a experiência adquirida a fazer a minha primeira calha iria fazer muito melhor…



Leds:

Violeta: ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3W-430nm-U...item3a734baf44

Vermelhos: ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2609064493...84.m1439.l2649

Os violetas não vinham soldados à star. Penso que se contactares o vendedor, te arranjam sem star para ligares à tua própria PCB.

Abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia
Como o Antonio Vitor já conhece a minha calha e, por coincidencia os meus Leds são iguais aos que o Nuno Prazeres indica, quero contribuir deixando aqui o link onde os comprei 
http://www.ebay.es/itm/5pcs-3W-Red-H...item19d1614ac6
abraço

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> Estava a pensar começar a conceber uma calha em pequenos módulos, tipo puzzle, e de facto gostava de fazer a tal experiência, com leds nos 420 e nos 660.
> onde arranjastes Nuno?
> 
> é apenas uma experiência e ia usar o flow soldering, e sem pcb em estrela, tinha era de mandar fazer pcb da china mas em aluminio…
> claro tinha também de fazer trabalho com a máquina CNC que estou a pensar adquirir. seria mesmo sem fios e tudo xpto…
> com a experiência adquirida a fazer a minha primeira calha iria fazer muito melhor…
> 
> não é para substituir a que já tenho… é apenas para me entreter. E sempre ganhava experiência para a data da substituição da minha calha daqui a 3 anos.
> 
> ...


Olá!

João, já que pretende comprar os leds sem o PCB dê uma olhada nestes links.
O leds são os mesmos vendidos na Rapidled.

http://www.digikey.com/product-detai...0000-000000L01
http://www.digikey.com/product-detai...-L1-0000-00201
http://www.digikey.com/product-detai...-L1-0000-00H51
http://components.arrow.com/part/det...8S9756719N3333
http://www.digikey.com/product-detai...-L1-0000-00B01
http://components.arrow.com/part/det...8S9756719N3333
http://www.digikey.com/product-detai...-L1-0000-00501

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## luismadeira

Uma questão, tendo em conta as diferentes necessidades dos corais em termos de cor de iluminação, será que como complemento, faz sentido comprar leds RGB e uv para atingirmos mais gama de cor?

Isto foi uma ideia parva, mas no meu fraco entendimento no assunto, tem lógica.

Actualmente tenho duas calhas de LED 5050 com duas filas de azul e duas brancas DIY (mas não fui eu que fiz).



Cumps.

Luis Madeira

----------

